# 'Strikeforce: Melendez vs. Masvidal' official for Dec. 17 in San Diego



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Strikeforce: Melendez vs. Masvidal
Date: Dec 17, 2011
Location: San Diego, California
Venue: Valley View Casino Center
Broadcast: Showtime












> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> 
> Champ Gilbert Melendez vs. Jorge Masvidal (for lightweight title)
> Champ Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos vs. Hiroko Yamanaka (for women's featherweight title)
> ...



*If Strikeforce lightweight champion Gilbert Melendez (19-2 MMA, 9-1 SF) is moving to the UFC, it won't be before a Dec. 17 title fight with top contender Jorge Masvidal (22-6 MMA, 4-0 SF) .

UFC president Dana White, whose company acquired Strikeforce earlier this year, recently said he wants Melendez in the UFC as soon as possible.

But first, he'll headline an event that officials today announced: "Strikeforce" Melendez vs. Masvidal."

MMAjunkie.com first reported the title fight back in August, and though White hinted at Melendez's likely move to the UFC just this past weekend, sources reiterated that the Strikeforce bout was still a go for Dec. 17.

The event takes place at Valley View Casino Center in San Diego. The main card, including the Melendez title fight, airs on Showtime.

Fans are invited to a kickoff press conference for the show. The fan and media event takes place Thursday at the Players Lounge inside Valley View Casino Center, and it begins at 4 p.m. ET (1 p.m. PT local time). Doors open an hour prior.

Tickets for the show go on sale next week.

In addition to Melendez and Masvidal, Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker, women's featherweight champion Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos and recent title challenger K.J. Noons also will be at the press event. Santos (10-1 MMA, 4-0 SF) meets Japanese product Hiroko Yamanaka (12-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) on the card, and Noons also is expected to compete.

Melendez looks to make the third defense of his Strikeforce title while Masvidal get his shot after impressive back-to-back victories.

In his most recent appearance, Melendez earned a second victory over Japanese standout Tatsuya Kawajiri with a first-round TKO stoppage at "Strikeforce: Diaz vs. Daley." He's now won five straight fights and six of his past seven.

For Masvidal, it's the opportunity of a lifetime, and a win could also prompt his own move to the UFC. Recently, the American Top Team product outpointed the durable Noons, and prior to that, he outpointed homegrown Strikeforce star Billy Evangelista. He's now 3-1 over his past four fights; the lone defeat came via decision to Paul Daley.*

http://mmajunkie.com/news/25634/str...masvidal-official-for-dec-17-in-san-diego.mma


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Good, i didn't want to see Masvidal get screwed outta a title shot.

Also i have to say that this has got to be the greatest last few months of fights in MMA ever.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this should be a good fight card. Question is can Noons build himself back up to UFC worthy. But fighting at lightweight gives him a chance.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jardine on the prelims?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Awesome fight card. Masvidal is tough, well-rounded but is he on Gilbert's level? I'm sure this will be Gilbert's toughest test. Jorge is aggressive and not afraid to mix it up. He is solid on the ground as well. Melendez needs to win a huge way. He has a lot to prove that he out ranks [I*](in my opinion-the best LW -period)-- Frankie " The Answer" Edgar.[/I]* If Melendez is the #1 ranked LW in the world, he's gotta shut Masvidal down impressively. No questions. It won't be that easy. We have to see how far more progressed Gilbert is than Jorge. 

...Always a treat watching the the lady machine-Cyborg. Cris has done nothing short of handing out serious ass-beatings and is clearly the best female fighter we have now. Cyborg should put a beating on Yamanaka the way Wandy did to the Japanese fighters in Pride.
...Mousasi & OSP is interesting. OSP has a strong wrestling base and excellent top control. Gegard needs to keep it standing, landing his technical strikes. If not, like against King Mo, Mousasi will be on his back getting wore down.
...Noons should get back on track against Evangelista. Billy is a good fighter but K.J. should use that huge boxing advantage that once got him to the top. 

...Gotta give a hands up for ol' Jardine. Whoever he fights I hope he gets the W. He's been on the opposite end of some of the best UFC highlight knockout reels. If Keith gets brutally beatdown, his health isn't worth the risk anymore. We've all witnessed Keith get separated from his senses---way too much. Should be a great night of fights...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder if this will finally get Melendez into the UFC. Maybe it depends on the negotiations between Showtime and Zuffa. But this fight should be good just the same regardless.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

This should be a great card. Can't wait to see Melendez/Masvidal. I'm a big fan of Yamanaka and really want her to win this, but don't see her overcoming Cyborg, but hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised. Also glad to see Gegard back in action in SF.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is a great lineup..

Can only hope it produces..


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 12, 2011)

Great card!!.Ive always been a massive fan of strikeforce, They put on great shows.I love the showtime format and the commentary from mauro ranallo. It definatly as a different feel to the shows than ufc. Really hope that the Ufc dont drown out strikeforce too much


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is definately a great fight card. Hopefully it'll garner good ratings. It does have a different format then UFC.


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 12, 2011)

I seem to remember a year ago this month strikeforce put on one of the best events in years. Strikeforce st louis was sick!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Strikeforce St. Louis was definately a good fight card. Though there are other fight cards that could have fit that bill.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Good lord. I think Santos will murder Yamanaka. 










I mean just look at em. Cyborgs like GADUUUUUUUUUSH! and Yamanaka's like 'you want me to what? fight in a cage against that!?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the weigh in results, heh pretty sad effort by Peoples:










> SAN DIEGO – MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) was on scene and reporting live from today's official "Strikeforce: Melendez vs. Masvidal" fighter weigh-ins, where all main-card fighters successfully made weight.
> 
> Included among the participants are Strikeforce lightweight champ Gilbert Melendez (155 pounds) and challenger Jorge Masvidal (155), as well as Strikeforce female titleholder Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos (145) and Japanese opponent Hiroko Yamanaka (145).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26565/str...svidal-live-and-official-weigh-in-results.mma


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i bet 50k on Cyborg, if i had seen this earlier i could have went all in 

Hope the japanese girl doesnt get killed by her.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well think of all the other women who got brutalized by her. They are lucky they came back out not looking more ugly or worse then hot. This girl will probably end up the same.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I hope when a guy like OSP beats Mousasi that people will stop thinking Mousasi is a top fighter.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Main card at 7:30 pacific?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes 7:30 pacific/10:30 eastern, the prelims are already on the 2nd fight and bummer not on HDnet even with well known guys in a couple of the fights. They say that starting with the prelim fights from the next show (Rockhold vs Jardine) they will air live on Showtime Extreme. But nobody is airing the fights tonight, unless they have a quick one that can be reaired in between fights on the main card or something.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Just saw Lennon Jr. on the Boxing show, whose going to be doing the in-ring introductions for the SF show?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Just saw Lennon Jr. on the Boxing show, whose going to be doing the in-ring introductions for the SF show?


Joe A Martinez has been doing it at the prelims so far according to this guy on the scene:

https://twitter.com/#!/mmajunkiejohn

and he sent a pic of one of the fight judges that you might recognize:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Judo Gene Labelle is the other Judge:thumb02:


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww, no more Noons pushing hair out of his face.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a feeling Billy is going to get robbed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Solid scrap, 29-28 Noons.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Missed the first round and a half. Really hard to say who won because of that. They looked fairly even on the feet, Noons was just shooting for the single leg by the time I started watching.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

29-28 Noons. Evangalista is a moron giving away the 3rd like that.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow. i am the only one who thought Billy won it. 

I gotta slow down on the drinking.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sick fight Noons wins Dec Unanimous easy


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sad thing is Noons might fight the winner of Melendez/Masvidal next.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I had it 29-28 Billy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Easy? He should've lost. Evangalista was winning the 3rd and then for last minute anf a half or so he just decided "lawl Im gonna give up my gameplan now and stand right in front of him and trade..herp derp"

Meanwhile Noons is windmilling with his hands down like a barman....


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

How does cyborg understand english, and not speak it? That's interesting, unless they pre-asked the questions.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Sad thing is Noons might fight the winner of Melendez/Masvidal next.


Wouldn't be surprised if they threw in Fodor.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> I had it 29-28 Billy.


How ? Noons made Billy look like Amateur.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They knew what they were doing putting that fight on first, with all the fight action fans watching showtime that was it right there.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

entertaining fight.

this is a good fight to pay attention to and analyze how meaningless stalking forward unsuccessfully should be on a judges scorecard. noons was picking him apart in the 2nd and 3rd once he threw more strikes and billy decided to play that game. He also got tired and hurt a few times. his aggression is gone in the 3rd because he was getting beat, not because he was stupid. total role reversal.

battle of wills.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> jordanbreen Jordan Breen
> Cris Cyborg wearing a "Who's The Man?" shirt is either ironic and inspired or pretty darn poorly conceived.


https://twitter.com/#!/jordanbreen


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This match is an amusing contrast of styles.

One dude rushes the other than gasses...rests, rushes, gasses, etc.

The other dude cant seem to give a **** until about the last few minutes of a fight where he starts to break a mild swear.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> How ? Noons made Billy look like Amateur.


No way. thats an exaggeration.

But i might have to re-watch it sober.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This match is an amusing contrast of styles.
> 
> One dude rushes the other than gasses...rests, rushes, gasses, etc.
> 
> The other dude cant seem to give a **** until about the last few minutes of a fight where he starts to break a mild swear.


i think noons just couldn't find a rythm under that pressure. having a dude come at you like that has to make it pretty damn hard to set anything up. 

not saying noons couldn't have been more aggressive though. he should have fought for that octagon control a bit more. evangelista wasn't presenting THAT much of a problem.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought Evanvilasta had that fight 2/3 he clearly lost the third, but I can't except a unanimous decision when the second was close and the other two fighter clearly won a round.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope Mousasi doesn't gas here.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mousasi fought damn good in that first round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's absurd how extremely aggressive Mousasi is in his ground and pound and how passive he is on the feet. 

OSP is strong as hell but not much else...


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

moussassi was beating him up pretty good.

then shit got crazy.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The stand up rule is such garbage, they need to eliminate it instantly.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

FILA Mousasi > K1 Hughes.

Also amatuer hour ref.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

tis a bit absurd to boo a man in side control...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

They called him St. Pierre twice.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

30-27 Mousasi. Mauro called OSP St Pierre more than a few times.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

OSP is slow and sloppy as hell. Gegard got skills but not UFC caliber.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

29-28 Mousasi

The worst ground and pound in the history of sport by OSP from full mount.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mousasi is so unimpressive. 

At least he added another below average fighter to his resume.

Wonder if he will ever be in the UFC?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Pretty entertaining sloppy fight. Gegard should take the decision


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

vilify said:


> OSP is slow and sloppy as hell. Gegard got skills but not UFC caliber.


Don't be retarded. Are we talking about the same UFC that has Luiz Cane and Stanislav Nedkov under contract? Let's not forget the likes of Fabio Maldonado.

Mousasi is extremely talented and would beat a ton of dudes in the UFC.

Hell, OSP could beat some of the dudes in the UFC LHW division.

Anyway, OSP isn't slow at all, he just has terrible cardio so he labors.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Gegard would lose to Feijao and King Mo again. Like I said he has technique but his cardio is shitty. I think Tito would beat him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

vilify said:


> I'm pretty sure Gegard would lose to Feijao and King Mo again. Like I said he has technique but his cardio is shitty. I think Tito would beat him.


Lets just hope we don't have to watch Mousasi/Mo 2.

That was the worst title fight of any title fight. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mousasi wanted to showcase his wrestling obviously for those who think lay n pray is the answer.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

vilify said:


> I'm pretty sure Gegard would lose to Feijao and King Mo again. Like I said he has technique but his cardio is shitty. *I think Tito would beat him*.


Speaking of shitty cardio.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm actually terrified for Yamanaka.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Welp, snack time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So she likes, ah :confused02: domination? Came to the right place but it won't be her.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

so who are these guys?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

How is this even a thing?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lol, that was probably the best thing for Yamanaka.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The ref was literally just waiting for the woman to get killed just so he could stop it.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

wanderlei silva sure is on a tear!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cyborg looks like a damn tranny. Look at that jaw.


Rofl...look at her damn neck....this bitch is on some serious T.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Why do all Brazilians sound the same when they're speaking English? LOL


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i say throw her in there with some men. i'd watch it. hell, i'd fight her.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Gillie by murder.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going with Masvidal by TKO for the upset.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

vilify said:


> I'm going with Masvidal by TKO for the upset.


i wouldn't mind seeing that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Uncompetetive round.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

interesting round. give the rd to melendez but fight could go either way still IMO.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Masvidal is a retard. i feel embarrassed picking him.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Masvidal better be saving his big attack, because he isn't doing anything. Melendez is just picking at him 2 rounds in a row.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Melendez has the takedown if he wants it. Hopefully he changes levels and hits it because I believe he can get Masvidal out of there.

Think Masvidal landed cleaner that round. Very quick straight punches.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Masvidal needs a 10-8 or finish now. Melendez is damn impressive though, anything Masvidal does, Gilbert is doing it better and a lot more often. 3 rounds to nothing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe he doesn't want the takedown. He may want to stand and strike.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think fank shamrock's "do i really need glasses" comment was serious.

i think he's pondering that still right now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Masvidal needs a knockout for sure.

Gilbert needs to clinch this man.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

the jaw son...not the eye. throw some fecking hooks.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd love to see some ground game, but Melendez has the stand up on lock. Should be an easy round again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Somehow I don't like him grounding this out to a decision like that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Frank is such a moron. "Masvidal landed more shots, check the compusrike"


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Masvidal got slaughtered that round.

Easy UD for Melendez.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What do you expect, he's getting old.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol at Masvidal thinking he was robbed.

I gave Masvidal the third.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Guy Incognito said:


> Masvidal is a retard. i feel embarrassed picking him.


ditto

I was first introduced to him against daley and was impressed with what I saw.Then when he destroyed evangelista I was like "right this guy needs to face gilbert, now"

But what he displayed tonight was pathetic, he was getting tagged regularly.When he was losing the stand up I saw no variety.Just stood in the pocket throwing weak faints.He'll be king in bellator though


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toby Imada by inverted triangle choke.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Toby Imada by inverted triangle choke.


inverted triangle choke from hell rather..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kreed said:


> ditto
> 
> I was first introduced to him against daley and was impressed with what I saw.Then when he destroyed evangelista I was like "right this guy needs to face gilbert, now"
> 
> But what he displayed tonight was pathetic, he was getting tagged regularly.When he was losing the stand up I saw no variety.Just stood in the pocket throwing weak faints.He'll be king in bellator though


Chandler and Alvarez would wreck Masvidal.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chandler and Alvarez would wreck Masvidal.


That is what I was left thinking after last nights fight.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

It was so heartbreaking to see the face of Yamanaka after being destroyed by Cyborg.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, she actually wasn't that bad before facing Cyborg in the Octagon. I guess Gina should've been happy to come out of her scrap with a clear face. I'd hope that Ronda could be better.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chandler and Alvarez would wreck Masvidal.


At 27 years of age, Masvidal has all the tools to be an elite level fighter. Melendez certainly didn't wreck him, so I'm not sure how you think Alvarez or Chandler would wreck him too.

There is one glaring hole in Masvidals game, which if fixed, could mean wonders for his future career. He needs to mix up his offense and put gas on the pedal more. Like he was doing in the 5th round. He has an excellent jab and used it to get on the inside and score effectively in that round. He really could be a fantastic offensive fighter in the future.

He has a great jab, great striking defense (80 percent of Melendez' strikes were grazing or partially blocked) and head movement and has very sold take down defense and wrestling.

All he needs to do now is know when to put his foot on the gas more and up his offensive striking.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chandler and Alvarez would wreck Masvidal.


I was thinking if he moved to ww


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I'd hope that Ronda could be better.


Ronda has zero striking offense and defence. She will get wrecked in there with Cyborg.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

pipe said:


> Ronda has zero striking offense and defence. She will get wrecked in there with Cyborg.


Unless she could pull a Werdum and bait Cyborg into following her to the ground, then it could be a different story. Barring that though she would get wrecked!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

All she has to do is get within grabbing distance of Cyborg. If she can do that then I firmly believe that she can pull off a submission. Either that or Cyborg will send her to the bantemweight division.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

pipe said:


> Ronda has zero striking offense and defence. She will get wrecked in there with Cyborg.


How do we know she has no striking capability, her fights haven't gone more than 20 seconds.

I tend to agree, I think the only way cyborg gets any competition is to fight a man.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> All she has to do is get within grabbing distance of Cyborg. If she can do that then I firmly believe that she can pull off a submission. Either that or Cyborg will send her to the bantemweight division.


...Not gonna happen. Cyborg has faced some of the best female grapplers & wrestlers and smashed them all. As soon as Ronda tastes the brutal, aggressive strikes of Cris, she will retreat and crumble like the rest. Cris has a man's physique and no woman can handle her power and aggression. I doubt Ronda will even get a chance to grab an arm or a leg. She will be in retreat mode as soon as Cris attacks and starts landing shots. Cyborg's ground & pound is so devastating, no female can handle it. She postures up perfectly and lands clean bombs. Cris is the Anderson Silva of women's MMA. She has practically cleaned out her division and thinking of going to 135. She has that unmistakable Chutebox Brazilian killer instinct that no woman can handle. It will take another brazilian killer to possibly take Cris out...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I don't think she can make 135 considering she's missed 145 before. But anyways I do know a few women's amateur wrestlers who could give Cyborg a run for her money. The first is Veronica Carlson and the second is Randi Miller.


----------

